# Punk Island 2010



## Murf (May 31, 2011)

Listen to mine , and if you were there tell me yours!

For all that aint aware punk island is a fest on goveners ile in NYC thats nothing but punk bands scattered about , this year was in my own opinion , but not in many others better than any other. 


So heres what happened. I get onto the farry and its nothin but my own kind which was so refereshing coming from the ATL to get there [with a quick stop in kingston pa]. So soon as i get on the ile i walk around and find my buddy mike stoner who hands me something called "Methadone" or something i cant remember hahaha! Well I pass out intill i hear the distant tone of BLANK 77 playin and my dumb ass runs [stumbles] to the picnic table he was yellin on and starts yellin along. later in the day after loseing all my road dogs accidentally , i hear the starfuckin hipsters playing , so im runnnin full force all fucked up , dropped my awesome skate with the pink, cyan, and purple griptape and went to dance. After it clears i find my buddy dannyboy in the muck and walk to find our boys and find someone trying to stuff my deck in his girls bag. he says "sorry bro thought i got lucky" and hands it back , which i give him credit for cause i wouldnt have been that nice bout it , and we end up walking from gov ile to port authority sit-skatin havin fun intill we eventually smoked in the basmentstairs of some poolhall.

anyone else hit up punk island 10? Plannin on the 11"? Know how i can get on the bill? Ill be playin anyway.


----------



## Storm Smokes Rocks (Aug 17, 2011)

ive heard of it but ive never attended. when is it??


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Aug 30, 2011)

hitched up from NC to Philly, met up with the kidz at Notasquatt. There I met Slug through this kid I was spangin' with, Zerb. Spent a fair amount of time on South Street. Fuck yeah Lorenzo's and Wooden Shoe. Hung out with some of the street kids that were in town, then I proceeded to NY a couple days before the show with this kid Evan. We split up at Crust Row, when I decided to wander Manhattan/Lower East Side for a bit. Endin up meetin this rad chick Merredith who reads Tarot, and we got fried on chocolates that night. well Punk Island was cool. It took me a minute to find the ferry leaving from mainland, but I saw that McDonalds across the street and spanged there long enough to get a couple beers right before the ferry was leaving. Met some punks from Cambridge that were making their way to NY just for the show. Saw the outrageous beer prices on Gov. Isle, like 5 or 6 a beer, 9 10 a shot, and was glad a had a couple without getting completely price gouged. Went over to the "northeast" bands stage and caught Burnin' Streets. They were pretty rad. Later, smoked out in the park with some kids then caught some of the Alternative Tentacles stage. Zero Content was pretty funny. The most cliche lyrics ever "Fuck Fauhawks" and stuff to that extent. It was nice. Caught Star Fucking Hipsters. That was a good set, then Morning Glory was a nice roundin' out. Caught a crowded ferry back from the show, and while tryin to figure out which way to go afterwards, ran into Frank from SFH. He seemed pretty rad, I congradulated him on the show and continued my walk.


----------

